# Salt and Sand



## AGW (Dec 8, 2011)

Anyone near Auburn MA. Some times I need to get sand and salt mix in a pinch for my accounts. Any one know where to buy it near Auburn MA?


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*salting sand*

Depending on your tonnage desired-

You may well be better off mixing it yourself
and packing it in buckets with a bit of windshield 
washer fluid to keep it flowing.

BUT-I would check with the local gravel pits first to find 
out if they are stocking it in bulk and if not, they would be 
able to tell you who is selling it.

the highway departments rough mix their own typically

The Morton salting sand product is blended as it is packed
in buckets.
.


----------



## hosejockey4506 (Oct 28, 2009)

the problem with getting it from the pits in bulk in the winter is the frozen chunks, i generally store 10 or so yards indoors along with our bulk salt just incase we need it.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

True, very true, thats why I say its better to bucket it all and throw in some Windshield Washer Fluid or alcohol.


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

We don't have sand, but we always have treated salt; we are in worcester off rt 20


----------



## AGW (Dec 8, 2011)

Where on rte 20?


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Why use a product that is bad for everything. Why not use a treated salt that will work much better then any sand. Even if they want it for traction, are they going to be happy with the clean up of the lots and the sewers, also if the town or city knows that you use sand the city might make you pay to have the sewers vaced out.


----------



## AGW (Dec 8, 2011)

Where do I get it?


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Get what. You can treat your salt for under 8 bucks a ton with what we use.


----------



## AGW (Dec 8, 2011)

I have my bins all done but sometimes I need and extra yard so instead of going back to shop is there any who has it near mill bury st in auburn?


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

theres worcester county yardwaste on southbridge by hammond st directly across from gallo's salt pile. he has salt sand mix available. or theres worcester sand and gravel in shrewsbury. kage is by the millbury worc line by sunderland road off of rt20. couple other spots ill add later.


----------



## AGW (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Get what. You can treat your salt for under 8 bucks a ton with what we use.


----------



## sectlandscaping (Sep 7, 2009)

R&R Yard Design;1391537 said:


> Get what. You can treat your salt for under 8 bucks a ton with what we use.


what do you use?


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

AGW;1391392 said:


> Where on rte 20?


You would turn off rt. 20 onto Westborough Street by Chuck-E-Cheese. The address is Technically 109 Creeper Hill Road in North Grafton (part of our yard is in Worcester). We have a scale and try to keep 750 tons stocked. You can call 774-244-0106 or email [email protected] for more info.


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

pats plowing;1391532 said:


> theres worcester county yardwaste on southbridge by hammond st directly across from gallo's salt pile. he has salt sand mix available. or theres worcester sand and gravel in shrewsbury. kage is by the millbury worc line by sunderland road off of rt20. couple other spots ill add later.


I'm actually related to Paul at Worcester County. He has a two yard minimum so beware if you have a smaller sander. I buy all my bulk from Bond Sand & Gravel in Spencer on Rt.31.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Pm me and I will give you my cell I don't like to tell what I use on the net.


----------

